# Console green saver does not turn off monitor



## onunix (May 11, 2011)

I am running 8.2 on a Dell Inspiron 9300 laptop with GeForce 6800 video chipset. Added the following to rc.conf:


```
saver="green"
blanktime="60"
scrnmap="NO"
```

The screen goes blank after 60 seconds but the monitor never powers down. I don't use Gnome or X. It worked on this laptop when I ran Linux with gnome.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2011)

Try loading acpi_video(4). Perhaps that'll help.


----------



## onunix (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for your help. After loading the acpi_video module, the screen saver still did not shut off the display. However, when I issue the command

`sysctl hw.acpi.video.lcd0.active=0`

the display does turn off.

I did notice that when I loaded acpi_video, it loaded under vgapci0. Does it matter that this differs from the lcd0 device I used above?


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2011)

I wasn't sure if it would work. I was hoping it also included some logic to turn on power savings.

Have you tried attaching an external monitor? Does that poweroff?


----------



## onunix (May 13, 2011)

*Solved*

All I really needed is a way to turn off the display, even if I must do it manually. I don't know how to mark this thread as completed.


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2011)

It's probably possible to use a bit of bindkey and alias trickery to create a keyboard shortcut to toggle it on and off. I can remember reading an article where someone did something similar but I can't find it anymore


----------

